# My hive movers



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Traditional moving device has a welded on platform. This goes under a commercial top stacked high with boxes, allows me to move them easy.

The other mover is from Mann Lake, with a MB adaptation to allow better moving of boxes with supers. One person moving is a snap, does not work placing hives on anything higher than a landscape timber without first moving them on/off by hand.


----------

